# [Solucionado] Nao consigo mais instalar o GDM.

## Mr. Hardman

Saudacoes, amigos do forum!

Havia recem instalado o Gentoo com a interface gnome e tudo corria bem. Resolvi visitar um site que necessitava de Java instalado. Procurei, entao, com o emerge -S algum pacote do Gentoo que oferecesse o suporte a Java que eu necessitava. Tentei, entao, instalar o pacote "java-gnome", que deu um errinho de compilacao, indicando que o pacote "cairo" deveria ser instalado com a flag "svg". Entao rodei o USE="svg" emerge cairo. Dai consegui compilar aquele pacote. Foi entao que o meu Firefox parou de abrir. Estranhei que aquilo acontecia, entao resolvi reiniciar o gdm. Para a minha surpresa, ao inves da tela de login, o ponteiro do mouse ficava no centro e a tela piscava repetidamente. Pensei, entao, em reinstalar o gdm. O fiz, mas nao funcionou. Dai desinstalei o gdm com o "emerge -C gdm", para tentar reinstalar a coisa do zero. Agora ele da o erro de compilacao e nem consigo acessar a interface grafica. Estou escrevendo no Links. Aprecio qualquer ajuda. Muito obrigado.Last edited by Mr. Hardman on Sat Dec 13, 2008 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr. Hardman

Os erros que aparecem quando tento compilar são os seguintes:

/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_xlib_surface_create_for_bitmap'

/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_xlib_surface_set_size'

/usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so: undefined reference to `cairo_xlib_surface_create'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [gdm-binary] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-2.20.7/work/gdm-2.20.7/daemon'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-2.20.7/work/gdm-2.20.7'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gdm-2.20.7 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2776:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2011:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-2.20.7/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gdm-2.20.7/temp/environment'.

(espero que isso ajude)

----------

## baldeante

Boas,

Provavelmente tens algum pacote quebrado.

Tenta "revdep-rebuild -pv" na linha de comandos para ver se há algum pacote quebrado se houver repete o comando sem "-pv".

O revdep-rebuild faz parte do pacote gentoolkit se não o tiveres instalado executa "emerge gentoolkit -uD --newuse" para instalar.

Se tiveres duvidas sobre o pacote gentoolkit verifica este link

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoolkit.xml

Pode também acontecer que a flag "svg" ao ser utilizada no pacote cairo obrigue a utilização da mesma na compilação do gnome (ou algum dos pacotes necessários ao funcionamento do mesmo), eu recomendava adicionar a flag "svg" a variavel USE do ficheiro /etc/make.conf e executar os comandos que se seguem :

```

env-update

etc-update

emerge system -uD --newuse -pv // tira o -pv depois de verificares se concordas com as alterações

emerge world -uD --newuse -pv // tira o -pv depois de verificares se concordas com as alterações

```

Eu não utilizo o gnome posso apenas supor que seja um destes problemas ...

----------

## Mr. Hardman

Saudações novamente!

Postei no fórum em inglês e o pessoal me ajudou a encontrar a resposta, então vou explicar o que fiz, caso alguém passe pelo mesmo problema. Primeiramente, coloquei as flags "cairo" e "svg" no USE dentro do arquivo make.conf. Depois disso, rodei o comando "emerge -avuND world", que me pediu para rodar o revdep-rebuild, e foi o que eu fiz. O mesmo erro sobre o pacote "cairo" apareceu, então rodei o comando "ldconfig", e depois tive de fazer um "emerge gtk+", mas ele retornou um erro dizendo que eu precisava compilar o pacote "cairo" com suporte ao "X". Então executei o comando "USE=X emerge cairo", que terminou sem erros. Daí consegui rodar o "emerge gtk+" até o fim. Após isso, rodei o "emerge gnome" e ele terminou de instalar os pacotes "gdm" e "gnome" sem problemas... Feito aquilo, digitei "gdm", pressionei "enter" e cá estou digitando no meu Firefox, dentro Gnome... De qualquer forma, obrigado pela resposta, baldeante!

Abraço!

----------

